# supercharger help



## madroxx (Jan 7, 2010)

so i have only seen maybe two super charged vg30e engines.... so ive decided to supercharge my hardbody with the vg30e.... i have been researchin what i can on alldata at school to find bore/stroke, and compression ratio for the 3.0... i found it for the 3.3L... my plan is to use the supercharger for the 3.3 on the 3.0... but... i dunno which set of heads would be more appropriate... the 3.3 only had 8.9 compression..... i also dunno what all is needed to make this work... what components besides the supercharger itself do i need? will i need to swap ecu? wire harness? and as far as clearance its not an issue... i have a 5" cowl hood on the truck now.... any help as to make this feat possible is much appreciated

Todd


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

why go supercharger in the first place? turbo charger is much more effiecient and gives you better gains... i also imagine there is alot more info out there regarding turbo charging vs super chargin


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the only supercharged vg as said was the vg33. I'm not sure if you can just slap on the vg33 heads to the vg30.

as for going turbo on the vg30, may be more of a pain than you think because it's a V motor. Not sure if there are any kits for the VG30 in the truck, probably not. But I can't imagine fitting the vg33 blower to the vg30 will be too easy, aside from the fact that if you don't plumb in an intercooler, that thing can't create too much boost before becoming a detonation factory.


----------



## madroxx (Jan 7, 2010)

i dont expect it to be an easy task... im goin for somethin different.... i believe i found out that the 3.3 heads would work on the 3.0 but im not 100% sure yet... an im goin for somethin different.... so im doin everything i can to supercharge my baby.... i dunno much bout superchargers or turbo period..... but... if if im runnin a roots style blower which is what the 3.3 sc is, i was told i dont have to run a intercooler.... an if i do... its not a problem... what bout the electrical aspect? can i jus have the comp tuned an keep mine... or will i need to change it.... what bout the intake? will the blower intake work on the 3.0 heads?


----------



## madroxx (Jan 7, 2010)

o yea.... someone has supercharged my engine... but i have no fkin clue as to how to get intouch with this person due to the fact it was in some old hot rod magazine i had from maybe a year or two ago... it was a readers ride.... an i dunno where that mag is either.... lol so i know its been done... i jus dunno where to get the info i need so i dont screw my self over


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

well, if you want to make more than 150-175hp at the wheels with that blower on your engine, you'll need an intercooler. Otherwise, that thing was only rated at 215hp from the factory on the larger displacement vg33. If you're looking for a big power bump, you're not gonna get it from that supercharger. And if you want to run more than the stock boost on it, especially with the normal high compression pistons in the vg30, you'll need an intercooler to prevent detonation.


----------



## madroxx (Jan 7, 2010)

i dunno much on superchargin at all.. but i been researchin an readin as much as i can.. will the intake bolt to the 30 heads? will i need some kinda wirin harness for the sc? i dunno what factory boost is on the 3.3... i havent come across it in my research...if ya know what it is id love to know... i was lookin at maybe runnin 10 to 12 pounds of boost... i also had another idea... jus doin a 3.3 swap... but... will my manual trans bolt to it? an will the 3.0 engine mounts bolt to the 3.3?


----------



## madroxx (Jan 7, 2010)

would 740 cc injectors be what im lookin for? and a set of jwt cams with .473" lift an 266 duration?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I think the 3.3 will bolt to your trans. To be honest, if you want to s/c the motor, find a 3.3 s/c motor in a junkyard and make sure the motor/blower are in good condition. Boost amount is dependent on the pulley.


----------



## madroxx (Jan 7, 2010)

i was thinkin bout that also... but.. will the 3.3 mounts be the same as the 3.0


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't know, but you're in for a lot of work whichever way you go, might as well go for the additional displacement and motor built for boost.


----------

